# Dankung Love



## ChrisMan (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey all,

Put an order in with the genius's at Dankung on Friday and received 2 new frames and 20 meters of 1745 tubing. The items were shipped on Sunday and arrived today (Wednesday) had top quality tracking all the way through! All in all I am so very impressed with the service and top quality frames from Dankung! I really feel that the service from China is a **** site better, quicker and more informative than items I have bought from the UK









On to the frames; I bought a black fox and a metal fox... both are so nice and very very accurate! They are a real welcome bonus to my collection and fit my hand and shooting style so much better than the Cougar!

Below are some pics of the new frames together with the Cougar for size comparison! Im sticking with the Chinese systems now and will not be diverting too much nor purchasing any new items for a long time, just focusing on slinging as thats what its all about now I am comfortable with a frame size and shooting style!

Peace and Love

Chris


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I like Dankung frames too. Something about them makes them very fun for me to shoot.


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Yep- they are good shooters- I have, a General-Flying Ghost-Terminator- and Scarlet Scorpion, Fine shooters and SOOooo pocketable, the bands- OH MYYYy they do last a long time.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I love my chines slingshots and even make my own. There easy to carry and sweet to shoot.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I agree with smitty. For some reason the Dankungs are just so fun to shoot. and great for the pocket. Just wish they were made in the u.s.a. ... . i have made my own versions out of aluminum rods which work pretty well. I still love the Dankungs. ... i want to get a ghost.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

When I joined this forum over a year ago my slingshot was the dankung bi-thor and fitted with the 1745* tubes,it was pretty much frowned upon by most of the members although their was a little interest from a couple of them as flatband was the be all and nothing else could compare.It's nice to see these pocket shooters are gaining in popularity as they are alot of fun and do pack a punch,many on here are making their own dankungs as I do it's nice to see.


----------



## Ram (Jan 19, 2011)

I couldn't agree more







. I've been trying several different types of slingshot to find the style that works for me. I can get the same level of accuracy with all of them, ergos, hammer grips, wide forks, narrow forks etc, but i never get fliers with my Dankung, whether fitted with tubes or heavy bands. I have no idea why this is. The Dankung's probably the least comfortable but i shoot it exclusively now.


----------



## ChrisMan (Jan 3, 2011)

Moreluckthanjudgement said:


> I couldn't agree more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its because Dankungs are sprinkled with oriental magic from a wise man before they are shipped paranormally fast across the world!









Dankung are superbly made little bundles of metal goodness and I am completely and utterly converted to the chinese systems!


----------



## Ram (Jan 19, 2011)

ChrisMan said:


> I couldn't agree more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its because Dankungs are sprinkled with oriental magic from a wise man before they are shipped paranormally fast across the world!









Dankung are superbly made little bundles of metal goodness and I am completely and utterly converted to the chinese systems!








[/quote]
























Ahhh magic dust! I wondered how they did it.
I wonder if the same wise man is psychic and sent it before you actually ordered it


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

i agree! the Dankung Slingshots are perferkt für the pocket! 
I had to rework the Flatband head from my Cougar an polished again! they was not so fine roundet and the bands are soon broken.
now it's a very good slingshot! best Dankung slingshot for Flatband!
your other Dankung frame are to small for my hand!








chriss is your cougar head nice roundet? and is the fork 100% symmetrical?


----------



## ChrisMan (Jan 3, 2011)

TobseB I have OCD so you are talking to the right person about symmetry







The cougar arms are ever so slightly off and not very sharp, I haven't had flatbands on it long enough to comment on durability!

The metal fox is ever so slightly non symmetrical, but we are talking just out by a hair, it may even be my wonky eyes!

The black fox however is supremely symmetrical! I am wondering if it is something to do with the polished models, maybe they are heated up too much and warp ever so slightly!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Good to hear the Dankungs work for you. I can shoot them, but there is one issue...

They lack the power.

I want to see my catch box shake when the balls hit it with authority. I want to feel the draw of mighty strong flatbands that you can only control when you use a well designed, low forked hammer grip ergo. I don't want to hit, I want to *HIT*.

So the Dankungs don't work well for me, especially not the ones that shoot tubular rubber.

But that is the fantastic thing about slingshots, we have a great deal of variety and fans of every one.

Jörg


----------



## ChrisMan (Jan 3, 2011)

Love it Jörg! Being small handed and framed the tubes work well for me, I would liken myself to a typical chinese bodied man than a big western burly frame like yourself... it took a while for me to accept that I shoot better with weaker tubes but once I got over that, Im not looking back


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Good to hear the Dankungs work for you. I can shoot them, but there is one issue...
> 
> They lack the power.
> 
> ...


What you need is a specially made dankung, just for your size. And with a wristbrace...


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey HOE i think jörg need no wristbrace...









i shoot with wristbrace... as strong as without! the problem is to hold the Ball, to hold the Slingshot is not the Problem.
wen you want shoot strong, use Theraband Gold and you need no wristbrace!

Chriss, 
make on the Fox an the other the 17*45 or 20*50 4strand for litle target shooting and on the Cougar 4-3cm 25cm long TB Gold (Butterfly) and you can shoot more than 30joule! (15mm lead) you need not more power than for the tubes! thats my favorit set vor the cougar let me now if think the same!

regards


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, I am talking about the +50 Joule weight class. On a warm day, I can get 80 Joules from a non braced slingshot.

If Dankung really produces my new design, then - after adding a palm swell made from paracord, rubber or wood - it will be possible to achieve this kind of power with a frame made in China. Until then, only handmade slingshots can get you to that point.

You just need a low fork and a hammer grip style handle, and then you have to butterfly strong bands.

Jörg


----------



## ChrisMan (Jan 3, 2011)

Just done a test of Fishes hunter bands vs 8 strand 1745 tubing both using .44 cal lead.... the 1745 tubing had more penetration on insulation foam than the hunter bands... got some more testing to do on lengths before I post a video but im confident tubes are more powerful than flats... well more penetration on what Im testing anyway... its all fun and games aint it!

Thanks for the input tobseB ill get the thera cut and the cougar set up and see what I think! Im more liking the 1745 4 strand at the present moment and feel it will have enough power to drop a rabbit! Time will tell though, im gonna go out soon to see if there are any bunnies around!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

ChrisMan said:


> Just done a test of Fishes hunter bands vs 8 strand 1745 tubing both using .44 cal lead.... the 1745 tubing had more penetration on insulation foam than the hunter bands... got some more testing to do on lengths before I post a video but im confident tubes are more powerful than flats... well more penetration on what Im testing anyway... its all fun and games aint it!Thanks for the input tobseB ill get the thera cut and the cougar set up and see what I think! Im more liking the 1745 4 strand at the present moment and feel it will have enough power to drop a rabbit! Time will tell though, im gonna go out soon to see if there are any bunnies around!


An 8 strand 1745* that will certainly pack a big punch and you would certainly need large ammo to get a grip,The biggest I make is the six strand trophy fitted with 1745* and it hits hard.Personnally I use a four strand 1745* and love it it suits my needs as im mainly a target shooter but would not pass up on the opportunity to take game while out and about.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh by the way what does .44 cal lead measure in mm as ive no idea what size this is.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

.44 is roughly 11m/m


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

I am sure the TB Gold cut is better than your 8 strand 17*45! 
i test a 8strand 20*50 it´s a ****ed hard pull and make not more than 70m/s 
do you have a chrony?


----------



## ChrisMan (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks TobseB, I will admit the 8 strand 1745 was a little tough to pull, no i don't have a chrony... i just judge it by eye and how much ooomph the lead gives things I hit


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

How would 2 strands of 1745 per side compare to TheraGold? Any info on draw weight comparison and/or velocity would be much appreciated. I'm currently shooting 3/4"x 8" straight cut Theraband Golds. I draw around 30" and get 186 fps with 3/8" steel. It's a comfortable draw weight.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

I chris, glad to hear You are satisfied of Your's Dankungs shopping. I think for pocket poaching the original chinese forks have no rivals.And indeed this is what those little catty are aimed to do, All' you need to have with you is some lead balls and a spare set of elastics that need the time of a shot to be fitted in case of need. I also like very much the ancient milbro concept but can shot way better with the dankungs. Lately will explain why. have fun with new toys


----------

